# It's called The Hog



## WEED HO (Nov 5, 2008)

Not bad for second time.:hubba:


----------



## Tater (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, was that outdoor?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Looks like a killer harvest.  How much dry weight? :hubba: *


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.  They look amazing.


----------



## tesla (Nov 5, 2008)

Killer harvest ......wish I could have seen bigger pics .....I am a Bud Pornaholic


----------



## WEED HO (Nov 5, 2008)

It was outdoor(only), six plants, about 7 1/2 pounds dry.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Awesome pics! I can totally see every detail :rofl:

Get some higher sized pics, from what I can see is was a nice harvest!*


----------



## WEED HO (Nov 6, 2008)

The file is too large and I need 15 posts before I can post a URL. Sorry about the small pic. They only appear small on this site.


----------



## 694 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2008)

WEED HO said:
			
		

> The file is too large and I need 15 posts before I can post a URL. Sorry about the small pic. They only appear small on this site.



We d NOT allow "url" links from other images hosts...(photobucket, image shack, ect)

attached images appear as thumbnails, if they are resized properly, they will be viewed as full sized, by clicking on the thumbnail...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Yes download picasa 2 it's nice. And make the file size as follows (size in pixels):





			Type Size           W      H       
bmp  	488.3 KB  	1000  1000
doc 	195.3 KB 	- 	-
gif 	488.3 KB 	1200 	1200
jpe 	488.3 KB 	1200 	1200
jpeg 	488.3 KB 	1200 	1200
jpg 	488.3 KB 	1200 	1200
pdf 	1.91 MB 	- 	-
png 	2.86 MB 	3000 	3000
psd 	195.3 KB 	800 	600
txt 	195.3 KB 	- 	-
zip 	9.54 MB 	- 	-
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## choking_victim (Nov 9, 2008)

amazing yields, just like they advertise.
  How is the high and taste on this strain?


 -cv-


----------

